# كيفية تحويل نظام من s الى z على الماتلاب



## ahmadbalasie (7 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لو سمحتوا عندي نظام معين بال s domain ما هو الامر الذي يحوله الى z domain على برنامج الماتلاب يرجى الرد بالسرعة القصوى مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## achirali (12 يناير 2008)

Dear ahmadbalasie
You have to use the "c2d" command
Good luck


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

هناك بعض الاوامر يجب ان تتبعها ازا ممكن 
وشكرا لك


----------



## حازم طاهر (11 أبريل 2008)

ببساطة هناك ايعاز اسمه bilinear
type help bilinear 
and see how to use it , you have more than 6 methods for conversion

اخوك حازم


----------

